# Frame types



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I'm sure you guys have all kinds of slingshot styles and shapes,

shooting including collecting slings is addictive.

However do you favour one sling or frame shape you go back to above all others or can you just pick up any

with good results once experienced ?

Thanks.


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

i just love ttf keep tryin ott but cant get anywhere with it, so im sticking with ttf i reckon.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Cheers mate,

re your avatar,the real one is 10 mins from my front door. ;-)


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

kevmar said:


> Cheers mate,
> re your avatar,the real one is 10 mins from my front door. ;-)


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

My daughter lives in cottingham ????


----------



## Pluto41 (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi newbie here. I shoot for 2 years now. Tried TTF didn't work for me. Tried PFS didn't work (for me). OTT gangsta style goes well for me. I try to practice shoot every day. In the weekends i shoot a lot.. I broke a lot of band sets and tubes in the last couple of years. Now since 3 months i'm [only] shooting with tubes bareback. The tubes are lasting very long time. Today my pouch broke. LOL. Anyway still practicing with this concept. I love it.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't really collect slingshots. I have some around but I usually end up giving them away to people who strike up a conversation with me when I'm out shooting. I've probably shot and given away a hundred or more through the years. I also feel as though I can pick up any slingshot and do okay with it. The one slingshot I keep coming back to and the one that I seem to like above all others is a weird little thing I made for an Altoids tin competition some time back. It's odd and it's small but it has plenty of support where it's needed and it's capable of handling whatever bands I put on it.


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

Cheers Winnie that looks awesome!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Boy Shot from Pocket Predator


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I'm a TTF man (sighting/aiming) when hunting because I have more control with shot placement...but, I enjoy plinking with an OTT instinctively...
My favorite frame for hunting is the Scout.....an SPS or the Backflip for plinking....(the backflip is an awesome frame made by @lbojoe)

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm really liking the poly Scorpion . I've been shooting it exclusively for some time . You don't have to spend much to get the best .


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I keep coming back to these.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

The Scout and the HTS do the bulk of my shooting, but 23% of the fun for me is trying different rigs. I've had a blast the last few days sitting on the porch and hunting blossom buzzers with this little maple fork. Saucer of 1/4" ball, big glass of pink lemonade, and a plague-like supply of yellow jackets make for an afternoon of shooting fun!


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

This thing







I feels soooo good
And shoots good


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I shoot a few different style frames. The ones I tend to shoot more favour a thumb braced / finger wrap approach (but I have a few frames that contradict this statement).


----------



## dogman (Jun 8, 2017)

I've tried this thumb brace method, seem to always get my thumb in the way, ????


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Grip preference doesn't matter for me. I do great with Pinch Grip but have several frames that demand a Thumb Brace or A+ Grip as Perry from A+ Slingshots calls it. The Ergo frames that fit me best are the Cast Ranger Bill gave me and the Scorpion. But the Big Iron fits my had well in the A+ Grip just as well.


----------

